# OSX Beta



## MacFan (Sep 13, 2000)

It has finally arrived!  Go get it NOW at Apple's website!


----------



## JaredS (Sep 13, 2000)

I can not wait...I am an ADC member so I should be seeing it in...oh a month


----------



## MacFan (Sep 13, 2000)

I'm sure that you will see it before then.

I'm sure that everyone on the boards will do all they can to help others out.


----------



## Josev Best (Sep 13, 2000)

Anyone in Paris care to share their new-found wealth?


----------



## JaredS (Sep 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *From the sounds of things, it might just be better to have a CD in your hand when you go to install the thing. Only the first "non-stanrdard install" beta testers will know if hotline is the solution, or a credit card number is the solution.
> 
> Admin *



That and if you want to officaly support Apple with their beta testing. If you found a bug or you wanted to request a feature and you were not in their database they would be like "huh? who is this guy?"

My ¢2


----------



## Snof (Sep 14, 2000)

I downloaded from a hl server and got it running fine.  All you have to do is burn a CD of the CD image and then install it.


----------



## MacFan (Sep 15, 2000)

Hook us up....or just me


----------



## fisgeggs (Sep 19, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Snof _
> *I downloaded from a hl server and got it running fine.  All you have to do is burn a CD of the CD image and then install it. *



where do i get a cd image from??????


----------



## jodo kast (Sep 27, 2000)

where do i get a cd image from??????
 [/B][/QUOTE]

From a Hotline server!! DOH!

http://www.bigredh.com 
start there and learn ...
then go to
http://www.tracker-tracker.com
and search for 'OSX'


----------

